# Speaker Calibration



## Bradcny (Oct 21, 2010)

I have a handy little SPL meter that I am going to use to (attempt) to calibrate my speakers and subwoofer. I have some questions. What should I have my main volume at on my receiver? Should I use absolute volume or THX reference? The receiver has an option for both.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I set the volume the way I wanted while watching a movie and then used a meter to read the level. I then proceeded to use the meter to balance the speakers. I think, but may be wrong the THX vs absolute only refers to the indication of the volume level so use what you like. I use absolute on my Onkyo TX-NR609.


----------

